# Schmoo's Journal



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I went for a boring title this time around haha. For those of you that don't know/remember me (which is probably just about all of you) - hello and welcome! I'm Schmoo. I've been on and off this forum for a handful of years. I'm back again, and figured I'd start up another journal. c: 

I'm horrible at intros, so I guess I'll just dive into the juicy details: I have 2 tanks currently - a 5 gallon Topfin (Jango the double tail) and Fett the nerite) and a Fluval Spec III (Grand Admiral Thrawn). Currently going through a fish-in cycle with Jango's tank. There's pictures of my boys in my profile if anyone wants to see. c: 

So hi again! Thanks for popping in. I can't promise that this will always be interesting.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

*QQ*: Should I purchase a new master test kit? Do they go bad?

*Explanation*: My current kit is quite old. I've had it for years. Thrawn's tank is well established and cycled, so I hadn't really thought much of it before bringing Jango home. My wallet would be much happier if I saved the $30 or whatever the thing costs nowadays, but obviously if I should replace it I will.


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

I just looked at the box from a single API test I got, and it does have an expiration date. Probably the master test kit has an expiration date too. I'm guessing the chemicals get less effective over time so it probably depends on how old your kit is. I think they're only $24 ish on Amazon, the big pet store chains predictably bump up the price so their discounts never save you much money . . .


----------

